# online store to get dry base rock?



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

HI im looking for a good place to get base rock from i saw goreef has some but im wondering if its macro rock or something different any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes its Macro take a look of my tank under One Picture thread


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

?? SUM has Marco rock in stock - that stuff'd cost a small fortune to ship, surely?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes if you are in the GTA I'd go to SUM its around $3.50/lb. Online shopping will cost you as much if not more after shipping likely.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

its 2.49/lb +40 cents each pound for shipping so its not so bad besides i dont drive or have anyone willing to take me to sum ive never been there plus someone else has to lug the rocks around if i order it not me


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

188.60$ for 55lbs shipped tax included is this good?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

If thats in Canada that's decent, if coming from the US though you may get dinged for duties/brokerage fees. oops yes if its from goreef that's good.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

cool i guess ill place an order with them in the next few weeks i notice shipping from quebec to scarborough is pretty fast 1-2 days standard shipping


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

You will get a good deal from http://www.eco-reefer.com/.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It might just be me but if you went into SUM with $200 cash and asked to get some rock, I'm pretty sure you would get a good deal.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

i had 130 pounds shipped to michigan where i picked it up for less then $200


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Its also always nice to see the rock your getting. As you can see, Ken and Chris have a great reputation on this forum which is why they are highly recommend. I know I could go there within 30 mins, get a great deal, and choose the size and shape of my rock knowing that its the framework for a great reef... to me its worth the drive.


----------

